# Shotgun



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i was wondering if Winchester Supreme High Velocity copper plated #5"s would work on coyote out to 45 yards? i can put 17 pellets in a 6" inch circle at 47 yards. i also shot a 1/4" booklet i had and all the pellets passed through at that range.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i would say they are way to light. coyotes are tough. at 45 yards i would go minimun of plated bb's. # 4 buck is best


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree, the penetrations just isn't there. Get a bit bigger shot and you'll do fine. The think you have to remember is that all you need is one pellet inside the brain case that it's done. a lot of guys shoot for the body. try picking a point like the corner of the eye as a focus point and let loose.

xdeano


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks guys. i just ordered some winchester BB shells off cabelas and will see how they do


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i can speak from experience on this one. 5's don't cut it. i once spotted a yote while grouse hunting. i had a vest full off 5's and a coyote call. i called in the dog to about 20 yards and rolled him. then rolled him again. and again. reload and pound him, reload and pound him. it took me 5 shots while chasing and shooting, would have been darn amusing to any observers! i did kill the coyote and skin him out (2 miles from the truck and i still needed a bird, not dragging the carcass!).


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Trust me on this one. I have shot (One Shot) and killed several yotes this year from 50 yards plus. Use a Dead Coyote Choke and Dead Coyote Shells. This is the best comination there is. The shells are expensive but they do not give the yote any breaks. I shot one the other day which hit it in the head and broke its gront right leg. They have no mercy. Sheels are about $3.00 per.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

yumacoyotesniper said:


> Trust me on this one. I have shot (One Shot) and killed several yotes this year from 50 yards plus. Use a Dead Coyote Choke and Dead Coyote Shells. This is the best comination there is. The shells are expensive but they do not give the yote any breaks. I shot one the other day which hit it in the head and broke its gront right leg. They have no mercy. Sheels are about $3.00 per.


You can do this with #4 buck or lead BB and the right choke too (for A LOT cheaper). Its all about finding the right choke/load combo.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree with the last post. I shot 3 coyotes last summer, all with shotgun, at ranges of 20, 10, and 50 yards. The 20 and 10 were with BB steel shot, the 10 was with 4bck, and full choke. I think 4bck with full or even xtra full choke would be a nice coyote pounding setup, for a decent price. I got the dead coyote choke and shells, but haven't seen a dog to throw them at yet.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Remington HD loads in T shot? Should be about the same as Dead Coyote loads, and near the same price or less.

KD


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i patterned winchester 12ga. 3" BB loads and i'm now good to 45 yards. and at $15 per 25 im saving alot of money compared to buckshot or dead coyote


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was just gonna start asking the same question on what shot to use for yotes. I have a mossberg 535 tactical that i was also going to use for the occasional dog. it has a 20 in smooth bore slug setup.... so i can not mess with chokes on this gun.


----------

